
Inside San Franciso's Fire Department, Where Ladders Are Made by Hand - curtis
http://gizmodo.com/inside-san-francisos-fire-department-where-ladders-are-1552279252
======
anigbrowl
A surprising and interesting lesson path dependency and the real meaning of
efficiency.

